# I wish I'd thought of this



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

<style></style>http://media.mtvnservices.com/mgid:cms:mvideo:cmt.com:40319


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hilarious !


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gotta love Tom Mabe


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

That is great


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just get "this video is not available in your country"....bummer


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

that's good


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

lol that was a good one


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> I just get "this video is not available in your country"....bummer


 
dang they b hatin' on the canucks!


----------

